# Women rapists terrorise men in Zimbabwe



## Tank

Police in Zimbabwe are on the trail of a group of women who have been raping men, usually at gunpoint, since last year. 

Cases of men who have been sexually abused by women are common in the country and hardly a week passes without such a report being made in the media. 

The motives of these women are not known, but there is speculation that they may be doing this for ritual purposes.

Daily Nation: - Africa |Women rapists terrorise men in Zimbabwe


----------



## yidnar

Tank said:


> Police in Zimbabwe are on the trail of a group of women who have been raping men, usually at gunpoint, since last year.
> 
> Cases of men who have been sexually abused by women are common in the country and hardly a week passes without such a report being made in the media.
> 
> The motives of these women are not known, but there is speculation that they may be doing this for ritual purposes.
> 
> Daily Nation:*- Africa*|Women rapists terrorise men in Zimbabwe


the black sows are as vile as their male counterparts!!


----------



## High_Gravity

Huh?


----------



## Sallow

High_Gravity said:


> Huh?



Racist love in.

But I give it to Tank..he's pretty honest about his racism.


----------



## LAfrique

Tank said:


> Police in Zimbabwe are on the trail of a group of women who have been raping men, usually at gunpoint, since last year.
> 
> Cases of men who have been sexually abused by women are common in the country and hardly a week passes without such a report being made in the media.
> 
> The motives of these women are not known, but there is speculation that they may be doing this for ritual purposes.
> 
> Daily Nation:*- Africa*|Women rapists terrorise men in Zimbabwe



Probably the *revenge of the naturally strong-born woman* that societies have managed to break down. I bet *doctor Laura Sclessinger *would be pleased to know her girls are jumping them!


----------



## LAfrique

Tank said:


> Police in Zimbabwe are on the trail of a group of women who have been raping men, usually at gunpoint, since last year.
> 
> Cases of men who have been sexually abused by women are common in the country and hardly a week passes without such a report being made in the media.
> 
> The motives of these women are not known, but there is speculation that they may be doing this for ritual purposes.
> 
> Daily Nation:*- Africa*|Women rapists terrorise men in Zimbabwe



Probably the *revenge of the naturally strong-born woman* that societies have managed to break down. I bet *doctor Laura Schlessinger *would be pleased to know her girls are jumping them!


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police in Zimbabwe are on the trail of a group of women who have been raping men, usually at gunpoint, since last year.
> 
> Cases of men who have been sexually abused by women are common in the country and hardly a week passes without such a report being made in the media.
> 
> The motives of these women are not known, but there is speculation that they may be doing this for ritual purposes.
> 
> Daily Nation:*- Africa*|Women rapists terrorise men in Zimbabwe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the *revenge of the naturally strong-born woman* that societies have managed to break down. I bet *doctor Laura Schlessinger *would be pleased to know her girls are jumping them!
Click to expand...


So this type of thing is ok to you? you wouldn't be talking like if they raped your stupid ass.


----------



## LAfrique

Belligerent Drunk, I am simply giving my opinion. I do not condone rape, whether perpetrated by a male or a female. And by the way, anyone approaching me with such an intent would be dead in his/her track.


----------



## High_Gravity

LAfrique said:


> Belligerent Drunk, I am simply giving my opinion. I do not condone rape, whether perpetrated by a male or a female. And by the way, anyone approaching me with such an intent would be dead in his/her track.



*Probably the revenge of the naturally strong-born woman that societies have managed to break down. I bet doctor Laura Sclessinger would be pleased to know her girls are jumping them! *

This was your response so you did condone rape you fuckin clown, at least go back and delete your posts if you are going to try and lie.


----------



## waltky

Granny says dey need to quit havin' sex willy-nilly with infected people...





*AIDS Burdens Zimbabwe's Elderly With Orphans, Illness*
_July 27, 2017  — Jabulani Zilawe lost all 11 of his children to AIDS. Now he is the only one left to care for their orphans.   "This has become my life — with my grandchildren. All their parents died. AIDS killed them. I had 11 children, six of them were girls who had moved to South Africa to seek better life, but they all came back dead — one after the other," Zilawe told the Thompson Reuters Foundation as he surveyed his small grandchildren scrambling around him.



			Zilawe lives in a dilapidated homestead outside Norton, a town 40 kilometers from Harare, the Zimbabwean capital.  His bedroom is a thatched mud hut that sits near 12 mounds marking the remains of his wife and children.  "My sons, who became illegal gold miners, also suffered from AIDS before they died. You can see the graves here; the additional one belongs to my wife, who also died some two years ago, leaving me to look after our orphaned grandchildren," said Zilawe, 76.





A man has his blood taken before being tested for HIV in Harare, Zimbabwe​
  Nearby, some of his grandchildren wrestled over a pot of leftover porridge. None is in school; instead, like their grandfather, each child passes the day at the homestead, idling and seeking a spot to bask in the sunshine.  Some of the little ones fall ill — regularly, said Zilawe, who didn't know whether any carried the virus that had killed their parents.  "I don't know anything about my grandchildren's HIV status; maybe they have the disease or maybe not," he said.

Ailing caregivers

His life is tough. Yet many other Zimbabweans in Zilawe's age bracket are not just caregivers but are also coping with AIDS diagnoses of their own.  "It's sad. It's worrying when you look at the rate of HIV/AIDS amongst aged persons here. The percentage of elderly persons aged 60 years and above living with HIV is around 15.3 percent," said Marck Chikanza, national coordinator of the National Age Network of Zimbabwe (NANZ), an organization that caters to older people's needs.  NANZ said more than 115,000 older people are living with HIV and AIDS in Zimbabwe, one in 10 of the 1.2 million Zimbaweans who the United Nations says are living with HIV/AIDS.  "There has been a decline in the rate of people living with HIV across all age groups except in the 50+ age group, where there has been a rise from 13.8 percent to around 14.3 percent," said Tadiwa Pfupa-Nyatanga of the NAC organization, which coordinates the government's response to HIV/AIDS.





Members of the public wait to be tested for HIV and AIDS in Harare, Zimbabwe​
According to 2016 official statistics, about 185,000 AIDS-orphaned Zimbabwean children are living under the guardianship of their grandparents — people like Zilawe, who struggle to cope.  "Most aged persons here hardly have the capacity to produce or buy food on their own. And most of the orphaned kids they look after are far too young to be working to produce food for their families. And the burden, at the end of the day, rests with the grandparents — who, in a true sense, are also dependents," Anatalia Mabeza, who chairs an HIV/AIDS support group in Norton, told the Thomson Reuters Foundation.  Some orphaned children say their grandparents offer little or no medical help for the health problems they inherited.  "I was openly told by my mother before she died that I was born with the HIV/AIDS condition, but now as I live with my grandmother, who is in her 60s, she has never bothered to monitor my condition," said Lillian Muranda, 14, who lives in Caledonia informal settlement, 25 kilometers east of Harare.

*'I was bewitched'*

Click to expand...


See also:

*Growing HIV Drug Resistance Posing Threat to Treatment*
July 20, 2017  —  The World Health Organization (WHO) reports a survey of 11 countries finds evidence that HIV drug resistance is growing, posing a potential threat to the prevention and treatment of AIDS.



			According to the WHO, 36.7 million people are living with HIV, the virus that causes AIDS. More than half that number are on life-saving antiretroviral therapy.  In what it calls a wake-up call, the WHO says more than 10 percent of people starting antiretroviral therapy in six of the 11 countries surveyed in Africa, Asia and Latin America were resistant to the drugs. It warns this potentially could undermine progress in controlling and reducing the spread of this disease.

Sub-Saharan Africa has the highest number of HIV cases and accounts for nearly two-thirds of the global total of new HIV infections; but, the WHO coordinator for HIV treatment and care, Meg Doherty, told VOA other parts of the world, especially eastern Europe and central Asia, have some of the highest incidences of drug resistance.

She added some of the higher incidences are in places with the lowest amount of antiretroviral coverage.  “So, we know in most of Africa, in sub-Saharan Africa, that there is very good and the highest coverage of treatment. So, it is a good news story. But, once we have more people on therapy and more people who are potentially taking drugs that could alter the virus, the risk of this resistance can go up,” Doherty said.

The World Health Organization is issuing new guidelines to help countries address HIV drug resistance. It recommends countries monitor the quality of their treatment programs and as soon as resistance is detected, people should be switched to a different drug treatment regimen.  The U.N. agency warns increasing HIV drug resistance could lead to an additional 135,000 deaths and 105,000 new infections in the next five years if no action is taken. It projects the cost of HIV treatment could increase by $650 million during this time.

Growing HIV Drug Resistance Posing Threat to Treatment

Click to expand...


Related:

*If Funding Stays, HIV Epidemic May be put Under Control*
July 26, 2017 |  WASHINGTON — Science seems to be finally starting to win in the war against the human immunodeficiency virus HIV that causes AIDS. But experts gathered at the Paris conference on the deadly disease say proposed cuts in global funding may delay the final blow.



			It took three decades from the appearance of the first drug for slowing the onset of AIDS to today’s drug cocktails that save many of the infected patients from what was inevitable death.  The conference on AIDS, held this week in Paris, reflected optimism about new treatments and concern about proposed cuts in funding, especially by the U.S. government.

Paris mayor Anne Hidalgo highlighted the lack of funds.  “I want to remind you that $7 billion per year is still missing in the fight against AIDS in the world. This is the money we need to find. And thanks to our mobilization, we could assign it to the fight against AIDS,” said Hidalgo.  In spite of the latest advances, the virus that causes AIDS remains a formidable enemy due to its unprecedented ability to develop resistance to drugs.

New medicines keep it under control, but they are neither available nor affordable for many. Experts, such as the president of the International AIDS Society, Linda-Gail Bekker, also suspect a large number of unreported cases.  “We know we are treating 19.5 million people, but there's another 17-odd million who need treatment today and we haven't found those people. Many of them are in regions of the world such as West Africa, Central Africa, Eastern Europe, Central Asia, that we just haven't got to, so that's very concerning,” said Bekker.

However, UNAIDS executive director Michel Sibide sounded an optimistic note.  “We are reaching the people in need. We are saving lives. Because it's not only about proving that we can put people under treatment but also that we need to completely change the screening,” said Sibide.  Among the highlights is the recent news about a 10-year-old South African child born with HIV. After only a year of treatment, the child has been virus-free for more than eight years.  Citing other similar cases as well as the promising vaccines being developed, experts say the scales may finally be tipped against the disease that so far has killed about 35 million people.

If Funding Stays, HIV Epidemic May be put Under Control

Click to expand...

_


----------



## anotherlife

Tank said:


> Police in Zimbabwe are on the trail of a group of women who have been raping men, usually at gunpoint, since last year.
> 
> Cases of men who have been sexually abused by women are common in the country and hardly a week passes without such a report being made in the media.
> 
> The motives of these women are not known, but there is speculation that they may be doing this for ritual purposes.
> 
> Daily Nation: - Africa |Women rapists terrorise men in Zimbabwe


There is no such thing as a woman raping a man.  Women don't have dicks.


----------



## Kat

I have made threads about this, and have been assured that women most definitely CAN rape men.


----------



## anotherlife

Kat said:


> I have made threads about this, and have been assured that women most definitely CAN rape men.


You mean mentally?  Not physically, I guess.  But then how do you legislate against mental abuse between adults?  Is that even advisable?


----------



## Kat

anotherlife said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made threads about this, and have been assured that women most definitely CAN rape men.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean mentally?  Not physically, I guess.  But then how do you legislate against mental abuse between adults?  Is that even advisable?
Click to expand...



No, I mean physically.


----------



## Vastator

Kat said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made threads about this, and have been assured that women most definitely CAN rape men.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean mentally?  Not physically, I guess.  But then how do you legislate against mental abuse between adults?  Is that even advisable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean physically.
Click to expand...

Do elaborate...


----------



## anotherlife

Kat said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made threads about this, and have been assured that women most definitely CAN rape men.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean mentally?  Not physically, I guess.  But then how do you legislate against mental abuse between adults?  Is that even advisable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean physically.
Click to expand...

I cannot imagine how this would go down physically.  I really can't.  Or do you mean that a woman does a criminal revenge mutilation on her adversarys gentitals?  That has happened in legal history of criminal cases.  But apart from that, how can a female rape a male physically?  Or you mean the women attack gay men?  I don't get it.


----------



## bgrouse

anotherlife said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made threads about this, and have been assured that women most definitely CAN rape men.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean mentally?  Not physically, I guess.  But then how do you legislate against mental abuse between adults?  Is that even advisable?
Click to expand...

They could've raped him by sticking a stick up his ass.


----------



## miketx

High_Gravity said:


> Huh?


He said the black sows are as vile as their male counterparts.


----------



## ChrisL

anotherlife said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made threads about this, and have been assured that women most definitely CAN rape men.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean mentally?  Not physically, I guess.  But then how do you legislate against mental abuse between adults?  Is that even advisable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean physically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot imagine how this would go down physically.  I really can't.  Or do you mean that a woman does a criminal revenge mutilation on her adversarys gentitals?  That has happened in legal history of criminal cases.  But apart from that, how can a female rape a male physically?  Or you mean the women attack gay men?  I don't get it.
Click to expand...


Well, it's probably all about the stimulation.  Just because a man has been "physically stimulated (if you know what I mean!) doesn't mean he wants to have sex with a particular person, but that person could stimulate him and then have sex with him.  You guys really don't have too much control over that thing between your legs.


----------



## miketx

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made threads about this, and have been assured that women most definitely CAN rape men.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean mentally?  Not physically, I guess.  But then how do you legislate against mental abuse between adults?  Is that even advisable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean physically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot imagine how this would go down physically.  I really can't.  Or do you mean that a woman does a criminal revenge mutilation on her adversarys gentitals?  That has happened in legal history of criminal cases.  But apart from that, how can a female rape a male physically?  Or you mean the women attack gay men?  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's probably all about the stimulation.  Just because a man has been "physically stimulated (if you know what I mean!) doesn't mean he wants to have sex with a particular person, but that person could stimulate him and then have sex with him.  You guys really don't have too much control over that thing between your legs.
Click to expand...

You're right. I was a walmart this AM, and as I was walking past the AR-15 display, I suddenly got an enormous boner!


----------



## anotherlife

ChrisL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made threads about this, and have been assured that women most definitely CAN rape men.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean mentally?  Not physically, I guess.  But then how do you legislate against mental abuse between adults?  Is that even advisable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean physically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot imagine how this would go down physically.  I really can't.  Or do you mean that a woman does a criminal revenge mutilation on her adversarys gentitals?  That has happened in legal history of criminal cases.  But apart from that, how can a female rape a male physically?  Or you mean the women attack gay men?  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's probably all about the stimulation.  Just because a man has been "physically stimulated (if you know what I mean!) doesn't mean he wants to have sex with a particular person, but that person could stimulate him and then have sex with him.  You guys really don't have too much control over that thing between your legs.
Click to expand...


True, but we would never run around with PTSD for that.  So the rape thing prerequisite would not apply.


----------

